# Help a Student with his survey - Gear Shoot Out



## SAEstudent (Jul 17, 2018)

Hello there!

I'm Daniel and a student working on his bachelor thesis regarding the relevance of analog compressors these days. For that reason I created 2 surveys and compared a bunch of plug-ins and outboard compressors like the Fatso Jr, Arousor or the Focusrite Red 3.

The first one is specifically for people that are able to listen analytically like audio engineers, composers or musicians and know how to use a compressor:

https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4471299/Survey-regarding-hardware-and-software-compressors

The second one is a blind Shoot Out between the compressors and you can tell me if you are satisfied with their sound quality:

http://www.smartsurvey.co.uk/s/BO8SG/

I thank you so much for taking the time!


----------



## SAEstudent (Jul 17, 2018)

EDIT: ignore this post.

1.
https://www.surveygizmo.com/s3/4471299/Survey-regarding-hardware-and-software-compressors

2.
http://www.smartsurvey.co.uk/s/BO8SG/

Unfortunately I am not able to post these links in the first post. Mods please change this.


----------



## fretti (Jul 17, 2018)

SAEstudent said:


> Unfortunately I am not able to post these links in the first post. Mods please change this.


First post = no links can be included, to prevent spamming


----------

